

Unmaintained Free Software - known
http://www.unmaintained-free-software.org/wiki/Main_Page

======
apgwoz
This is probably one of the best ideas I've seen as of late. There is tons of
great software out there already started, which could potentially save many
people lots of work.

Of course, one has to wonder why the software was abandoned in the first
place, but they've got "reasons" too. Now you can see if it was abandoned
because of "lack of time", or simply "technology problems" assuming the page
has the info.

------
jsmcgd
On the front page the first thing my eyes noticed was the word 'windows'. I
thought, 'ah that explains a lot'.

~~~
streety
Really? The only place I can find the word 'windows' on the page is in tiny
little writing in the categories box.

Running with your point for a moment I'm assuming your suggestion is that
these projects are unmaintained because they're built for windows and no-one
wants to work on windows. Clicking on the windows and linux links in the
categories box shows us that there are 40 unmaintained projects in the linux
category and just 11 in the windows category. This doesn't support your
hypothesis.

~~~
jsmcgd
Sorry I was just being facetious. I had the phrase 'unmaintained projects' in
my head and within the first second of looking at the site I noticed the word
windows. Juxtaposed my brain thought: 'windows is an unmaintained project'. If
true, which it isn't, it would explain a lot.

------
davidw
Picking up one of these and hacking on it might be a good place to learn some
coding skills.

------
tjpick
I've seen that site before but forgotten about it - thanks for posting

